# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Tp Link WA850RE WiFi Extender Σφραγισμένο

## pas2007

Πωλείται Tp Link WA850RE WiFi Extender Σφραγισμένο με εγγύηση 3 ετών και απόδειξη.

Τιμή 15€

----------

